# Tatort Moorschüsselchen



## Conny (24. Aug. 2008)

Hallo,

mir ist ja schon länger aufgefallen, dass etwas an meinem Moorschüsselchen rumknabbert :evil 

Und heute auf frischer Tat ertappt:


ein Monster   







Und ganz rafiniert: 
mass nehmen  

     

   nix mehr da


:crazy Sie lebt jetzt am Teichrand! Dort gibt es mehr Auswahl! Und immer nur die Deckel abgefressen 
Was wird das denn mal ?


----------



## Christine (25. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Tatort Moorschüsselchen*

Hallo Conny,

tolle Fotos. Das wird mal ein Spanner - aber welcher


----------



## Conny (25. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Tatort Moorschüsselchen*

Hallo,

es sind so gut wie alle Deckel abgefressen 
Bei den Kannen habe ich das Gefühl, dass sie verstopfen? Was soll ich denn tun  Mit einer Pinzette nachhelfen?


----------



## gabi (25. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Tatort Moorschüsselchen*

Hi Conny,

wie du deinen Moorschüsselchen helfen kannst kann ich dir leider nicht sagen.

Aber wenn du von der Raupe mal ein Bild vom Rücken, möglichst durchgehend scharf, einstellen könntest kann ich nachforschen welcher Schmetterling das mal wird. Hast du einen botanischen Namen für dein Moorschüsselchen?

Liebe Grüße
Gabi Miebach


----------



## Conny (26. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Tatort Moorschüsselchen*

Hallo Gabi,

von der Raupe habe ich leider kein Bild vom Rücken.
In meinem Moorschüsselchen wächst Sarracenia Farnhanni neben Drosera capensis Alba, Drosera aliciae  und einer __ Venusfliegenfalle sowie einem kleinen süßen __ Sonnentau.


----------



## Conny (30. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Tatort Moorschüsselchen*

Hallo,

und hier nochmals ein Tatort: nicht so rum :hai  sondern Foto 


Von der Knospe zur Blüte und zum Samen der __ Venusfliegenfalle

Foto Foto Foto


----------



## Conny (4. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Tatort Moorschüsselchen*

Hallo,

auf den Rat von Frank (__ Knoblauchkröte), habe ich diese Kanne von draußen in ein kleines Glasgefäß nach drinnen an das Küchenfenster gestellt. Und nun habe ich meinen Augen nicht getraut: kleine Kannen wachsen


----------



## Christine (4. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Tatort Moorschüsselchen*

HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH! 

Conny wird Omi von kleinen Fleischfressern...pass bloß auf, dass die drinnen nicht zu groß werden.
(Gab es dass nicht schon mal irgendwo in einem Friseursalon oder Zahnarztpraxis oder war es doch einen Blumenladen  )


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (5. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Tatort Moorschüsselchen*

@ Conny:
schön, dass die Kannen wieder wachsen ... unsere werden jetzt wohl auch bald vom Moorbeetchen auf die Fensterbank umziehen müssen ...

@ Christine:
Es war ein Blumengeschäft ... *siehe hier*


----------



## rut49 (6. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Tatort Moorschüsselchen*

Hallo, Conny,
Kannst Du mir vielleicht etwas zur Pflege sagen?
Ich habe so eine Pflanze geschenkt bekommen-mit Kannen. Auf der Fenstebank wächst sie auch, hat sogar schon Ableger bekommen, aber keine neuen Kannen.
Was läuft da schief? 
LG Regina


----------



## Conny (7. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Tatort Moorschüsselchen*

Hallo Regina,

bei Wiki steht, dass sie feucht, hell, nicht sonnig stehen wollen. Deshalb habe ich sie ans Küchenfenster (Nordseite) gestellt. Immer wenn ich daran denke, sprühe ich sie ab. Die Erde ist Rhododentron-Erde. 
Mehr kann ich Dir auch nicht sagen. Frank (__ Knoblauchkröte) ist da Spezialist.


----------



## rut49 (8. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Tatort Moorschüsselchen*

Hallo, Conny,
Jetzt bin ich schon etwas "schlauer", ich danke Dir für die Hinweise.
einen schönen,sonnigen Tag Regina


----------



## Biotopfan (14. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Tatort Moorschüsselchen*

@ Claudia  und Ludwig  und alle mit Karnivoren
habe dieses Jahr meine __ Venusfliegenfalle und das Fettblatt draußen in den Töpfen in die Sumpfzone meines Miniteichs gestellt. So das sie etwa 1cm im Wasser stehen. Sie drohten auf dem Fensterbrett einzugehen und jetzt haben sie sich so toll erholt... Muß ich die jetz reinholen und drinnen überwintern, oder lieber doch draußen lassen???

VG Monika


----------



## Conny (11. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Tatort Moorschüsselchen*

Hallo,

so sieht die Kanne heute aus:


----------



## Conny (15. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Tatort Moorschüsselchen*

Hallo,

die Venus-Fliegenfalle im Moorschüsselchen hat ein neues Opfer gefunden. Es dauert doch ziemlich lange bis so eine Fliege nicht mehr zappelt. Das ist auch Natur.


----------



## Trautchen (16. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Tatort Moorschüsselchen*

Hallo Ihr Lieben,

ich habe noch ein kleines Aq gefunden (40cm).

Wäre doch eine super Unterkunft für so eine kleine Gesellschaft, oder? 

Was meint Ihr?


----------



## Christine (16. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Tatort Moorschüsselchen*



Conny schrieb:


> ...die Venus-Fliegenfalle im Moorschüsselchen hat ein neues Opfer gefunden. Es dauert doch ziemlich lange bis so eine Fliege nicht mehr zappelt. ...



Hi,

da sieht man mal, das die FLIEGENfalle flexibel ist - denn ich glaube mal, das sie da keine Fliege verspeist...

Aber ein tolles Foto - wie immer, wenn Conny zuschlägt (oder auslöst).

Ach Trautchen-Anke: Ran an den Speck


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (16. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Tatort Moorschüsselchen*



Biotopfan schrieb:


> habe dieses Jahr meine __ Venusfliegenfalle und das Fettblatt draußen in den Töpfen in die Sumpfzone meines Miniteichs gestellt. ... Muß ich die jetz reinholen und drinnen überwintern, oder lieber doch draußen lassen??? VG Monika



Leider haben wir die Frage erst jetzt gesehen ... und leider sind wir auch nicht "Werner" , der dazu sicherlich wesentlich fundierter Anworten könnte:

Leider wissen wir auch nicht, ob es da winterharte und nicht winterharte Arten der "Fliegenfalle" gibt. Unsere verbleiben draussen im Moorbeet. Bisher ist ihnen das gut bekommen, aber ob das für alle zutrifft: leider


----------



## Trautchen (18. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Tatort Moorschüsselchen*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Ach Trautchen-Anke: Ran an den Speck


 
Hi, Ihr macht mich ganz kirre.

Jetzt fange ich auch noch damit an. Aber ich habe so eine kleine Venus im Pflanzenmarkt stehen sehen :beeten

Als Erde nehme ich Rhodoerde und ich denke mal 3 Pflanzen sind wohl nicht zuviel, oder?

Ich werde mal Fotos machen und Euch um Éure Kommentare bitten.

Aber wie mache ich das, sollte ich die auspflanzen oder im Topf lassen und damit im Aq versenken?
Letzteres hätte ja den Vorteil, daß ich die Süßen im Sommer wie C&L auch in den Balkon-Miniteich stellen könnte.

Allerdings bekommt mein sonnigstes Fenster nur den halben Tag Sonne ab.
Klappt das trotzdem?


----------



## Christine (18. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Tatort Moorschüsselchen*

Hi Anke,

kommt auf die Pflanzen drauf an. Einige vermehren sich ganz gut durch Ausläufer. Da wäre ein Topf eher hinderlich. Auf jeden Fall lass das Substrat dran, das sie aus der Gärtnerei mitbekommen.


----------



## rut49 (18. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Tatort Moorschüsselchen*

Hallo Conny,
ganz tolle Pflanzen hast du da, und erst die superschönen Foto´s!!

Das kennen wir von dir: Nicht nur schön, sondern immer im richtigen Moment abgedrückt!

Meine "Kanne" ist leider eingegangen. 

sonnige Grüße Regina


----------



## Conny (18. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Tatort Moorschüsselchen*

Hallo,

  für die Komplimente, davon kann frau nie genug bekommen

@Anke diese Fleischfresser haben eine ganz besondere Faszination. Bei uns sind leider auch die Sonnentaue eingegangen. Auch der von Else  Aber der letzte Winter war auch ein ganz besonderer. Ich werde nächstes Jahr ein größeres Gerfäß anlegen


----------

